# Betta Tat??



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ive recently decided that i want to get a tattoo of my first breeding pair of bettas. This is the concept ive come up with.
Comments and suggestions are appreciated


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think they are beautiful! are they going to be a color?


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yesh.. Im in the process of getting the shading down brfore i try to put in any color


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Love it! Where are you getting it at?


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

Either my shoulder or my calf


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's amazing. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah... I had to take quite a few pics to get the poses and the faces right


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. Taking pictures of art is harder than I thought it would have been.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it looks soo pretty :-D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Better than I could do 
Just noticed this, you may have done it on purpose, but the male betta's scales seem to be facing the opposite way.
Also on the female, one of the pectorals (I think it's the pectoral) has a really flowing look, while the one against the body seems to be a different shape.
Great job though, this will be a lovely tattoo 
I've always wanted one and I have permission, being under 18, but I just don't have the guts to go Dx


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

That's a very cute concept and will be very beautiful with the flowing fins. 

As someone who has dabbled in the art of tattoos, I would recommend that you determine what kind of style you're looking for and then have a tattoo artist that is very good at that style help you design it. Take the time to scrutinize different artists and explore their different portfolios. Even if you draw out the tattoo EXACTLY how you want it, there will be an artist out there who may be able to enhance it even more. If you can find someone who is very good at koi and flowing dresses or material, chances are they will help you design a very stunning betta tattoo! Also, don’t settle. If the design is not to your liking 110% and it doesn’t knock you off your feet, figure out why and have them change it. It is your money and your body. If you’re working with a good artist, they know this and will work it until it makes you happy. Good luck!

*Steps off soapbox*


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

+1^


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

Inked and colored  not on me yet of course.
The only thing about this picture that you cant see is the detailing in the face


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

Foisair said:


> That's a very cute concept and will be very beautiful with the flowing fins.
> 
> As someone who has dabbled in the art of tattoos, I would recommend that you determine what kind of style you're looking for and then have a tattoo artist that is very good at that style help you design it. Take the time to scrutinize different artists and explore their different portfolios. Even if you draw out the tattoo EXACTLY how you want it, there will be an artist out there who may be able to enhance it even more. If you can find someone who is very good at koi and flowing dresses or material, chances are they will help you design a very stunning betta tattoo! Also, don’t settle. If the design is not to your liking 110% and it doesn’t knock you off your feet, figure out why and have them change it. It is your money and your body. If you’re working with a good artist, they know this and will work it until it makes you happy. Good luck!
> 
> *Steps off soapbox*



This is almost exactly what i want. I would of course want someone to clean it up and add some detailing and change the shading (shading is not my strong suit) I havent yet decided who I'm going to, as i think im going to get this one on my ribs its going to have to wait. and believe me i would never get something on my body that i wasnt happy with!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is so pretty "(0-0)


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

If any one would like their fish drawn i'd like to give it a try  i just need a really clear pic and a few words about their personality


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

frostynsnowflake118 said:


> If any one would like their fish drawn i'd like to give it a try  i just need a really clear pic and a few words about their personality


This is Korra: 
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...dBlackDragonBFFish035.jpg&mediafilter=noflash

She falres at EVERYTHING including her food. She also loves to eat bloodworms. Korras has broken the record of fastest swimming fish (In my home).


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> This is Korra:
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...dBlackDragonBFFish035.jpg&mediafilter=noflash
> 
> She falres at EVERYTHING including her food. She also loves to eat bloodworms. Korras has broken the record of fastest swimming fish (In my home).



Sorry its taken so long  let me know if you like it or if you want anything changed


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

i want to get your ok before i put ink to paper and i cant change it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

frostynsnowflake118 said:


> Sorry its taken so long  let me know if you like it or if you want anything changed


Its okay. I don't mind. I'm a patient person. Also I love it. It looks really exact.:-D thank you!!


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

Inked and cleaned up


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

frostynsnowflake118 said:


> Inked and cleaned up


I couldn't help it, but my jaw dropped. That is a really cool drawing! I really like the look of how you go into detail with the scales. You're an amazing artist!

Thank you so much!


----------

